# does your hav(s) look like you show us how please!!!



## fuzzylittleskosh4 (Aug 17, 2009)

hi i am looking to se how yur havanese(s) look like you can you show pictures please?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lots of pictures of Havs in the new 2010 Havanese forum calendar!

http://www.eximiusphotography.com/Eximius_photography_By_Jordan_Faust/2010_Havanese_Calendar.html

Ryan


----------

